# Jury Duty



## LucidResq (Jun 8, 2009)

Today I reported for jury duty and was selected as one of the lucky 6 for a criminal case. 

This was despite extensive questioning by the lawyers and judge of my being an EMT, having friends in law enforcement, and having worked with the Sheriff's office involved in the case. 

Anyone have experience with this? I was sure that I would be excused for having a bias or potentially knowing testifying deputies or deputies involved with the case, because there was a huge pool of 40+ people they could have picked from. Guess not though...


----------



## Epi-do (Jun 8, 2009)

Sorry, can't help you out.  The only time I have been called for jury duty, I was dismissed.  Something about being 8 1/2 months pregnant...


----------



## LucidResq (Jun 8, 2009)

Epi-do said:


> Sorry, can't help you out.  The only time I have been called for jury duty, I was dismissed.  Something about being 8 1/2 months pregnant...



Oh man! That's a good one. I should have shoved a pillow under my shirt. 

Nah, I really don't mind serving. It's kind of inconvenient but it's interesting to experience a criminal trial. I've never seen one or been involved before.


----------



## Sasha (Jun 8, 2009)

LucidResq said:


> Today I reported for jury duty and was selected as one of the lucky 6 for a criminal case.
> 
> This was despite extensive questioning by the lawyers and judge of my being an EMT, having friends in law enforcement, and having worked with the Sheriff's office involved in the case.
> 
> Anyone have experience with this? I was sure that I would be excused for having a bias or potentially knowing testifying deputies or deputies involved with the case, because there was a huge pool of 40+ people they could have picked from. Guess not though...



I've been exempted from jury duty temporarily, so I can't help you out there either. A nice letter to the lady who handled this stuff about how an immediate family member was falsely convicted of a crime and that I believe the justice system to be a broken system got me out of it "temporarily"

So sorry, not advice to offer!


----------



## MMiz (Jun 8, 2009)

The one time I showed up for jury duty they asked what I did, I said that I was an EMT, they asked when was the last time I worked with a police department, I responded "every time I go to work", and they quickly excused me.


----------



## HotelCo (Jun 8, 2009)

"Some people try to get out of jury duty by lying. You don't have to lie. Tell the judge the truth. Tell him you'd make a terrific juror because you can spot guilty people [finger snap] just like that!" - George Carlin.

Sorry, but this was the perfect thread for it. ^_^


----------



## cultex (Jun 8, 2009)

The last time I went to Jury Duty I told them what a waste of money that particular case was and the suspect may not be innocent in their eyes, but the case should never have been brought to court.  I haven't been called back for 3 years!


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Jun 8, 2009)

Oh, Lucid...

Been in that position a lot.  Usually when they hear that I work in emrgency services and have daily interaction with LE, they dismiss me.  I thought that it would really never be a problem again since being with the Sheriff's Office SAR team I am sworn in as a representative of the Sheriff (my ID even says County Sheriff's Office) and I know oh so many of the Deputies and other LEOs (even the Sheriff; having been on a helicopter recovery call with him).  Go figure, I still get called in and "interogated" until they realize that there is really no way I can be fair since I know a large portion of the local LE and would take thier word over anything else since I know and trust most of them.

This last time, it was a domestic violence case.  The prosecution was represented by the lawyer and a deputy who have been with SAR as long as I have.  How do they expect me to discout what he is telling me when we respond to calls together and we are expected (to an extent) to put each others well being in each others hands?  They read a list of the other LE involved, and two others that I knew well were involved.  The defendant was something of a sleeze whom has a rep locally as a criminal.  We can all say that those factors shouldn't influence us being fair, but really, how could they not?  I had to sit through 3 hours of selection before they said, oh and we will also dismiss juror #ME.

My advise is to be honest in cases like this.  "I am a FF/Medic/EMT.  I have worked with many in law enforcment (including so and so), and I'm not sure I could put aside a relationship that is based on mutual respect and the fact that we are working together in the same environment and have to trust one another to ge the job done.  No matter what the LEO has to say, I am going to believe him because of those factors.  If nothing else, should I rule against the LE, I would be concerned that this would ruin our working relationship, something I would not be willing to do."

That may not be all of your feeling about LEOs and such, but my background puts me in close perfessional contact with the deputies and other local LE; and IO completely trust the ones I work with... enough to give them control over my life.

Sorry, Lucid... sounds like they are gearing up for a retrial.  Working SAR (which falls under LE control) means that, like it or not, you are biased.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jun 8, 2009)

When I was called for jury duty, 4 of the 6 jurors (myself included) were in Fire/EMS in a criminal trial.

It was an interesting experience.


----------



## Shishkabob (Jun 8, 2009)

AHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHA



Anyhow, screw it.  If I was called, I'd make my bias known.  It is then up to the lawyers how they want to proceed.  I'm not like most people-- I actually WANT to do jury duty.


----------



## fortsmithman (Jun 8, 2009)

I have only beens summonsed for jury duty 3 times in my life first time when they called my number the crown prosecutor looked up and said content.  Then the counsel for the accused said content and I thought well I can't put down what I thought since this a family type of forum.

The second time the crown prosecutor looked at me and said challenge and then I was released from service.

The third time the crown prosecutor said content.  The counsel for the accused said challenge the I was released form service again.

I haven't been summonsed since then.


----------



## mikie (Jun 8, 2009)

Just wear a pager and be sure to bring a blue light and you'll be fine.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jun 8, 2009)

Linuss said:


> I'm not like most people-- I actually WANT to do jury duty.



I know, same here. I was kind of bummed when the case I was selected for was postponed or dropped or whatever. The worst part was I had made arrangements to have all my shifts that week covered and then I could't get them back!


----------



## mycrofft (Jun 9, 2009)

*Summoned 5 times, dismissed twice, sat in thrice.*

released from two of those, served once on a med malpractice.

Subpoened five times, (twice by the defense, both times the defendant plead out), three times by the DA for prosecution.

The time I was empaneled, I was reading Grisdham's "Runaway Jury". Read it throughout the one week trial while waiting in the hall .


----------



## fortsmithman (Jun 9, 2009)

I would be more likely to serve on a jury if the amount pad to jurors was more than 25.00/day.  If it was closer to what I get from my employer then I would do it.  I have bills to pay and the 25.00/day just doesn't do.  I'd do it if my employer would continue to pay me for serving on a jury.


----------



## Buzz (Jun 9, 2009)

I got sent a juror summons just recently. I'm actually quite annoyed by it this time. This is the 5th time now I've gotten a summons the week of my birthday--I'm 22 while many I know haven't even been summoned once.


----------



## EMTinNEPA (Jun 9, 2009)

I got summoned once, but I got out of it.  Something about my grandfather being a Captain in the State Police being a conflict of interest.


----------



## LucidResq (Jun 9, 2009)

Mountain Res-Q said:


> My advise is to be honest in cases like this.  "I am a FF/Medic/EMT.  I have worked with many in law enforcment (including so and so), and I'm not sure I could put aside a relationship that is based on mutual respect and the fact that we are working together in the same environment and have to trust one another to ge the job done....



I made this point perfectly clear. They gave me the names of the 3 deputies testifying during selection, and I did not know them by name, which would have been disqualifying. Initially the 12 of us were handed slips of paper with the jury questionnaire, which was basically what's your name? What do you do for a living? Spouse and children's occupations? Do you have friends or relatives in law enforcement? 

So of course I said yes I have friends in LE, and when questioned further I told them that I've done SAR for 2 years and have worked closely not only with the dept. involved in this case doing mutual aid, investigations and trainings; but other LE agencies as well. I told them that I have several business relationships as well as personal friendships with officers of the LE agency involved in the case and other LE agencies. 

They questioned me about a bias and I told them that it was very possible that I would tend to trust the testimony of LE, especially deputies of the involved agency. I mean, I have opted to put my safety and potentially my life in the hands of deputies working with this specific agency on multiple occasions, why on Earth would I not tend to trust them more than Joe Schmoe the plumber? I did explain that of course, I would not instantly take every bit of a deputies testimony at face value simply because he was a deputy.

I really don't understand why I was not dismissed. They dismissed one man who was a former IRS agent and another who was friends with a State Patrol officer, for no other apparent reason. 



fortsmithman said:


> I would be more likely to serve on a jury if the amount pad to jurors was more than 25.00/day.  If it was closer to what I get from my employer then I would do it.  I have bills to pay and the 25.00/day just doesn't do.  I'd do it if my employer would continue to pay me for serving on a jury.



I didn't get paid anything. My state does have laws that your employer must pay you for jury duty, but when I signed up for shifts for this month I had already received the summons so I just didn't sign up for the first day I knew I had to go and the day after, just to be safe. I just felt like it would be dishonest to schedule myself in order to make my employer pay me for not working there, and making my supervisor scramble to find someone to cover. 



So just to update, I finished my service today, thankfully. It was interesting and worthwhile, but I have testing for a job tomorrow that I would not be able to make up at a different date. Verdict: guilty on the charge of child abuse.


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Jun 10, 2009)

2 years ago my father was called in to serve on a jury for a murder.  First murder in our county in 6 years.  Wouldn't you know it, the case involved the "disposal" of the remains down a 320 foot embankment.  SAR was utilized to rappel the ravine, help collect evidence w/ Investigators, and search for & retrieve the remains.  I had first hand knowledge of many things that were never revealed in court, and while I never revealed confidential information to anyone, the fact that I was linked with the case meant that my dad was excused no questions ask... it's all about who you know I guess.

Lucid, ya, I agree, it makes no sense that they didn't excuse you.  All aspects of emergency services have an inherent connection with LE that can’t be discounted.  But that is so much more pronounced in regards to SAR.  We work very closely with LEOs and actually fall into their command structure.  We are privy to information regarding investigations, coroners reports, etc…  SAR is (in most places) a division within the LE community.  How can we be expected to be impartial when it comes to reviewing the testimony of people we work side by side with?  It is like asking one cop to judge someone based upon the testimony of another cop that works side by side with him.  What do you think will be the outcome?

On the other hand, I know wives of cops that never get called for jury duty… hmmmm… Lucid…. You got a thing for the donut eaters?  j/k  ^_^


----------



## traumaluv2011 (Nov 14, 2011)

So being Emergency Personnel is not an exclusion from jury duty? Not that I'm saying I wouldn't mind doing it, but I wasn't sure whether or not EMTs were given the get out of jury free card... 

Thanks for clarifying


----------



## Handsome Robb (Nov 14, 2011)

All my coworkers that have been called here have been dismissed due to working in EMS. We also have a very close working relationship with both city PDs and County so I'm guessing that has a lot to do with it. 

I need to talk to my mom about her secret, 56 years old and never been called once. h34r:


----------



## bstone (Nov 15, 2011)

Holy thread resurrection, Batman!


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Nov 15, 2011)

I got a letter once. I called and requested it be moved to my home town and they said no. It was on one of my EMT class days so I may or may not have thought EMT class was more important.


----------



## Minnick27 (Nov 16, 2011)

I always write that while I am honored to be selected I must be excused due to the fact that I am a volunteer ff/EMT and anything that would take me away from that would be an undue hardship on the community I serve. Always get the excusal


----------



## Bullets (Nov 18, 2011)

In Nj, ems persons are always exempt from duty, there is a check box on the notice you get, just have to put your cert number


----------

